# Grooming itty bitty burrs out of Golden coats



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I have those. But not a lot that Bryley can get into because he does not run free. I just pull them til they come out. Not sure there is any magic formula for removal! - but I hope so!!!

Kathleen, is your new place anywhere near that big fire? I have been thinking about you and your crew and hoping you are nowhere near that area!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Pammie said:


> I have those. But not a lot that Bryley can get into because he does not run free. I just pull them til they come out. Not sure there is any magic formula for removal! - but I hope so!!!
> 
> Kathleen, is your new place anywhere near that big fire? I have been thinking about you and your crew and hoping you are nowhere near that area!


Our place is somewhat near the Sand Fire. It seems to straddle both Amador and El Dorado counties. Yesterday we rafted down the American River almost to Folsom Lake and could see smoke plumes clearly. Later when we were in the Lotus/Coloma area we saw quite a few fire trucks and emergency vehicles heading that way. Today I didn't see smoke but did see some fire workers when I stopped for snacks. I have the impressin the fire personnel are throwing everything they have at each and every fire, no matter the size. It's so dry and hot up there right now that any spark could set off something awful. I don't know much about the fire near Yosemite--am hoping they can head that off quickly.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

We get those! Ugh I hate em! Ben does not pick them up, it's the weirdest thing but Charlie is like a magnet! It's bad. I either brush them out with a slicker or just pull them out. I tried a detangler once but it didn't help. On her front leg feathers they get really tangled in there so I just pull those out with my fingers. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

They look a little different than the burrs we have here in NH but try crushing them with pliers then brush them out. I tried it once (luckily Riley doesn't get into burrs often) and it worked great.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I get something similar. The only thing that works is a slicker. Holding the fur and working it apart as you brush not to pull the hair too much. Every day or else it is a big problem. Hope you can clear your general dog area not to have too many of these things. Your place looks and sounds wonderful.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a product called Show Sheen that you can spray on the coat and it will help the burs slide out of the coat easier when you brush.


----------

